# MERM 13 Practice Problem 54.26



## wopkins (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey folks,

MERM 13 Practice Problem 54.26 is an AGMA spur gear tolerance problem. Given a number of teeth and circular pitch, what's the pitch tolerance for AGMA standard 2000 and AGMA quality number of 10?

The solution is basically "look at AGMA standard 2000".

I don't see this info in MERM or in any of its recommended books for the machine design exam (Mark's, Machinery's HB, Shigley's). Am I missing this info, somewhere in one of these books? Or am I just expected to have AGMA standards on hand...?

Thanks!


----------



## JHW 3d (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like you are expected to have those tables... at least to work the MERM practice problems. No clue what to expect for the exam.

I *only* have the AGMA 2000 tables, since i happen to use these for work. Have had mixed results with the other AGMA tables referenced in the Practice Problems (2001, etc.). I *have* that reference, and couldn't figure out how they solved those 2 problems.


----------



## JHW 3d (Sep 21, 2015)

oops, I meant to say I am *only* familiar with the 2000 tables. I have both 2000 and 2001 references.


----------

